# Happy Birthday To AKFF



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Just noticed that this forum was started on 23 August 2005 - 1 year and 1 week ago. So, happy birthday to AKFF!

I know that the Mariner started his original forum before that time, but AKFF.net was officially launched on 23 August. Well done to all admin, mods and members for making this such a great site in that time!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Many happy returns


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday AKFF,

Thanks to everyone who keeps this wonderful site up and running.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes, many happy returns and thanks to all the characters and greats of this site 

Milt,


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

happy Birthday AKFF


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Happy birthday young forum - i'll crack a bev or 2 for you tonight


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Out of nappies now and into short pants, beauty


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaOAKvQAABxfgAASUKWAEqVokAo37f+gIACEIk2pmo2pAMT9Roj1B6m9TUIp5CMJppoAAAAqBh4FWxIUDOnAdX67KyYjb5xavbu/M5OAkaSF4wCKN0Q7IY0aqyLq4L3VzyB7hjEJzU6n7QC47WaclhdQZBYgmE8jLCtAbuWEh2pAV6dk8RaXkimMqSAnA2wo+g+dGpKzuN+LuSKcKEhRwBV6AA==


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Cheers,
GJ


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

The best kayak fishing forum around - congratulations to all those who have put in all the hard work behind the scenes to keep it going - and especially to Phil, who started it all.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks fella's

:roll:



I mean happy birthday akff :wink:

 fishing Russ


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday ! to one of the best forums on the planet. FISHBRAIN


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Occy, no, nothing so far. I have just unwrapped my kayak - arrived on Monday. I still have not been able to find out where the favourite fishing spots are around here - but I have a (business) meeting with one of the household names in kayaks (and fishing kayaks) today - so am hoping I might also be able to find out where to go (or who to go with).


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

That just happens to be my birthday also


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Pete


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I've just cracked a homebrew stout in your honour AKFF. 

Cheers
All

Vert


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I agree that we have all members, moderators, and admin guys to thank for keeping this site interesting and fun and a good source of information for all yakkers and interested others.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

vertigrator said:


> I've just cracked a homebrew stout in your honour AKFF.
> 
> Cheers
> All
> ...


That's the go Vert, a man after my own heart. Just put down a dark ale, but this cool weather is slowing it down, just need a few hours of warm sun on the shed roof and she'll be off and running.  ah anyway, will PM you, so we can continue this discussion.


----------

